# Hi everybody. New.



## DownByTheRiver

Hi. A friend of mine recommended this forum, so here I am. I hope I find out there are others I know here as well who might recognize me by my avatar. I like to talk about everything from cooking to relationships to current events and pets. Looking forward to getting to know you

DownByTheRiver


----------



## LisaDiane

Hi!! Welcome!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Hi LisaDiane, Thanks for the welcome. I love your Preraphaelite Waterhouse avatar!


----------



## LisaDiane

DownByTheRiver said:


> Hi LisaDiane, Thanks for the welcome. I love your Preraphaelite Waterhouse avatar!


Oh thank you!!! No one has ever mentioned that before - I LOVE Waterhouse's paintings, but this is the one that speaks to ME the most...barefoot, in a dress, picking wildflowers! I actually did that once, on the side of the highway, the flowers were so beautiful I couldn't resist, and I was wearing a dress, and barefoot (I drive barefoot most of the time...Lol!!)...I'm sure I looked ridiculous to the drivers going by, but I didn't care, I had to have some of those flowers!! 😄 

Do you want to share anything about yourself in your "Introduction" thread...?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Love your story. You are a modern Preraphaelite.

I mostly work at home and my interests are crime and animals and rock music. 

I like Preraphaelite art best, and own a litho of Waterhouse "Mariamne Leaving the Judgement Seat of Herod" I was lucky to get cheap. I also love Millais' Ophelia and Waterhouse's Lady of Shallot as my favorites. Other than that, I mostly have rock stuff up all over the house from decades ago! Here's Mariamne: https://www.artrenewal.org/artworks...ent-seat-of-herod/john-william-waterhouse/795

Being a litho, mine is sepia-ish.


----------



## .339971

Sorry I'm late but welcome to TAM. I'm glad you decided to join us.


----------

